# How Late is Too Late?



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

So I try to be set up and in the blind *at least* 15 minutes before shooting time. But then I have guys come tromp through somewhat close to where I am 5 minutes before shooting time and either scare the few ducks that are in the decoys away or ruin the chances of getting a few shots in right at shooting time.. I guess I'm just here whining ha! But what time are you guys in the blind by? I feel like I might as well quit trying so hard and just show up right at shooting time with everyone else.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I try to be there and set up about 30 min to 1 hour before depending on where I want to hunt and if its a spot that people go to alot.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i usually go later in the day as i like to hunt the afternoon so i never see shooting hours in the morning, i am usually still in bed. lol lol.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Sprig Kennels said:


> i usually go later in the day as i like to hunt the afternoon so i never see shooting hours in the morning, i am usually still in bed. lol lol.


Haha I might have to switch to doing it your way Sprig! Morning hunts and 8 hours shifts right after are starting to kill me!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i like the afternoon hunts. you dont have to rush to get there and set up before hours, its not as cold, most other hunters have already left and you can see if there are other hunters where you want to hunt so you can move to another place if there is already people there. I havent hit the morning opening time yet this year and probably wont see a morning shooting hours this year. i am sold on the afternoon hunts.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

It doesn't really matter. The last hunt I took my daughter on was an evening hunt. We showed up at about 2 in the afternoon. At about 4 a group showed up and parked about 70 - 90 yards away and skyblast a duck that was working our decoys. The shots also peppered the crap out of us. 

Needless to say we left early cause if they are going to be that close and not let the ducks come down then there is going to be no point.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to a public marsh! I stopped worrying about other hunters a long time ago. I focus on what I can control and what I can't I don't let it control me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I never hunt early. Ya, you'll kill a few right at the crack of dawn in that first little flurry, but the majority of birds I kill are in the late morning and afternoon hours. I've done WAY more damage between ten and two than I ever have in the first hours of daylight. If you ask me, you early birds are wasting your time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm with Sprig and Tex on this one. I prefer the late morning/afternoon hunts when there are less hunters in the marsh. I used to always get out there in the dark and go home in the dark, not anymore. I usually launch the boat around 10:30 when the majority of guys are on their way back in. I can't figure out why anyone would want to get up at 4 am or earlier to get on the road and get to the marsh, hunt for 3 hours and leave by 10 o'clock. No thanks, I will stick with getting there later, get the spot I want and not have to deal with a crowd.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I never hunt early. Ya, you'll kill a few right at the crack of dawn in that first little flurry, but the majority of birds I kill are in the late morning and afternoon hours. I've done WAY more damage between ten and two than I ever have in the first hours of daylight. If you ask me, you early birds are wasting your time.


Well ya'll are convincing me! haha When I have the time between school and work I will definitely get out for a later hunt and try it out.
As far as us early birds wasting our time, I dont think any time in the blind is a waste of time! Maybe just time not as efficiently used!  haha!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

mmunson said:


> How late is too late?


Anytime you will have LESS than 30 minutes to legally shoot. If you will have more than 30 minutes to legally shoot, then you can't be too late.  


mmunson said:


> But what time are you guys in the blind by?


I usually get to where I'm going and get set up between 9:00 AM and Noon. Anything earlier than that is a total waste of MY time. But that's just me. 8)


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Sprig, I won't make fun of you for being lazy, that pups price doesn't need to go up, BUT, boys there are few things as beautiful on this earth as watching the sun come over the mountains and having that orange glow reflect off the water, I never get tired of that. As for the hunting, I too think I do better in the evening.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I found that this year it doesn't matter what time I go I don't shoot anything. J/K, I go when I can. If it is early mid day or later. I take care of what I have to then go out. This also is nice for scouting as well and can be fun. I have done the 4 A.M. thing a couple of times this year and it doesn't bother me but I am not making an effort to do it every day. I have problems sleeping so 4 A.M. I am watching infomertials anyhow.


----------

